# Ballast spreader ideas



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm thinking of putting down a loop of track in a small flower garden in the back yard. My thought is to lay the track, then slid sheet plastic film under the track to keep weeds from growing up through the ties and least for the short term. But, how do you spread your ballast. I was thinking of a pc of metal plate with cut outs for the rail heads to either be drug along the ties to spread the ballast or possibly attached to a rail car to spread the ballast.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy;

An inexpensive 1.5 inch stiff bristled paintbrush will probably work just as well as a template.

Just my $0.02,
David Meashey


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

i use a soup-spoon and a bristle brush.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy first I would put the weed cloth down then lay your track down over the weed cloth. Then trim the extra cloth that you have hanging out from under your track. Now comes the fun part I use a one gal jug. Cut the bottom out of the jug and pour your ballast into the jug keeping the cap on the other end now go down the track with the cap off [use your hand to control the amount of ballast ] that is coming out. Use a stiff bristled brush like Dave said also a small whist broom works good .Be sure to put down enough ballast to cover the weed cloth that will be sticking out from your track that,s it have fun. Pete


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I like a long handle paint brush that is thick and semi bushy ... well this use makes it that way. It can move a good size dumping and then dust off the ties with out pushing too much rock. Cheaper nylon is fine and the critters don't eat the bristles. I leave my old brush outside...
The trouble with trying to use models is the rock wins where it should be crushed by weight of the car.
There is a weed blocker cloth that might last longer in the dirt ... 

John


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

i spread it using a broom. works well for me. then i take the hose, soak the track, and use the broom again.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

This spade is 7 1/2 inches wide, I have one like it and it is good for shoveling the #8 small sharp gravel I use on my layout.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Nupla-48...Blade-Heavy-Duty-Garden-Spade-72107/203153047

Then I use a dollar store 3 inch paint brush with the bristles cut to about one inch to sweep ballast from the gauge and even the edges

Jerry


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I used a 4" paint brush.

Don


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I just reach in the 80# bag with my hands or a small open container (e.g., coffee creamer) and spread it as needed. Be sure to wear gloves.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Apparently I don't know how to use that "weed cloth" properly. I put down a lot of it when I bought this place 13 years ago (previous owners were serious gardeners - I don't like playing with weeds and flowers but I try to keep it looking respectable), and covered with red stone. Mulch is preferred in this part of the world but I don't like it as an annual job. The stone looked good for a few years, then the cloth started showing itself. Now I have that da** stuff sticking up everywhere. Looks ugly and unkempt. I probably should get a ton or two of the red stone and re-cover the junky cloth.

I can't imagine going along my track with manicure scissors every year, trimming the weed cloth. For weed control I apply a pail of Preen in March, June and September and that does a much better job of week control.

For putting down the roadbed and ballast, (as Nate said) I use any cheap brush to spread it freely on the track, wet it down gently with the hose, add more. Rinse and repeat til it looks good. Get it looking right and it'll be nice and firm.

JackM

If I stick to my Preen schedule, the weeds stay away, then it's up to the birds what comes next:


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Jack
No you are not weed cloth deficient, that is what that product does after several year on the ground. I used a lot on my front gardens, and drove my wife crazy when we redid the front, stuff poking up everywhere, what a mess
Thus I did not use weed cloth on my garden RR, but concrete roadbed instead. yes some work, but much better for longevity. Reading Randy's original post, perhaps his loop will be 1-small and 2-somewhat temporary in which case weed barrier may be OK for the short term, and not too much of a pain to pull up later...?

Jerry


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

After reading thru the variety of brushes I came to the conclusion that the size of the stones must be considered.
I use gravel that I winnow to remove dust and dirt; on windy days I use the wind to do that. Slowly pouring shovel fulls through 3/16" hardware cloth, raising the shovel high the wind moves the light weight dirt to the side and the gravel falls on the screen. The result is a nice pile of bigger stones on the screen and clean ballast in the bucket.
My smaller stone ballast moves easily with full size Trim brush, bristle cut at an angle.
John


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Humm, well I was hopping for a more ingenious contraption from you guys, but I guess a paint brush is the tool of choice. Thanks for the replys. Now, back to my pondering chair.


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Back in the early days ('99-'00) I acquired a empty plastic 40 oz'er. cut just the top off. Duct tape along the edge for added strength. 

Then cut two notches approx. 1 x .5" to line up with either side of rails. 

Fill the unit with #1 chicken grit while sitting on rails or with metal sheet under it. If centre of track is empty of ballast turn the unit 90deg. to push/pull down the track , then turn back so cutouts either side of rail to dispense a slope ballast. 

Then out comes the ballast vibrator  
(2x4 channeled to pass thru R1 track with chunk of tire rubber to attach to a quarter sheet sander) Shakes and smooths out the ballast same time. 
Eye & ear protection is smart 

doug c


p.s. weed cloth not ! i used/use salvaged newspapers 4-6 layers overlapped. Tend to spray down site with vinegar before laying down newsprint barrier.


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

Bachmann actually makes a G scale ballast spreader. Amazon has it.

But I spread it on by hand and brush it off using 10 for $2 chip brushes from Walmart


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

All these years I've been thinking there should be a "G" version of that ballast spreader I had in my HO days. This Bachman product looks like what I expected, only square. But, trying to estimate the dimensions, it looks either too small to be very efficient for my 500 ft. layout, or too big for me to grab and slide.

Anyone actually bought one of these?

JackM

Yeah, $45 seems a bit high, but....500 feet!


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Afterthought (sounds like something the Stooges would've said: "An afterthought is better than no thought at all").

Is the Bachman thing actually transparent? I would expect the gravel would scratch the heck out of it in no time. I'd expect it to be wood or tin or....??? Still, I wouldn't care how ugly it got if it helped me through my annul spring ballast bash.

JackM


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, seems it's a good start for an idea. Maybe it could be mounted on a dropped center flat car or even take the idea and modify a two bay coal hopper or ore car. Then pull it with a diesel or steam engine.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking at the ore cars, I think they would make great candidates for a ballast car.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

With as many coal and ore cars as you have Randy you could fill them all up, put 3 locos on the front and back up to the ballasting area, use them to dump and load whatever process you finally decide on
BTW any estimate of how many feet of track we are talking about?

Jerry from 35F Maryland


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

Here's another idea that might inspire a DIY'er:


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Gents;

Just as a caution, sometimes the laws of physics do not play nicely with our trains. I thought I would use my Lionel Large Scale ore cars to distribute ballast back when I first set a long-term track outside. The hopper doors could open, and were held shut by a small plastic bar latch. I filled one ore car with granite chicken grit and set it on the track. When I tried to open the latch, it broke. The weight pressure from the heavy chicken grit was too much, and had jammed the hopper doors. Use some kind of scoop or a purpose built car like the one pictured above. Don't mess up your nice hoppers.

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Naptowneng said:


> With as many coal and ore cars as you have Randy you could fill them all up, put 3 locos on the front and back up to the ballasting area, use them to dump and load whatever process you finally decide on
> BTW any estimate of how many feet of track we are talking about?
> 
> Jerry from 35F Maryland


Yea Jerry, just need to modify one into an ore car and see how many scale feet it covers. Only one big problem. I never finish any train projects I get started.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

For spreading my 89 ballast pour out of Coffey can. Then use a 4 inch paint brush to smooth down and fill in the ballast cribs. Works well. Later RJD


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

I use one of these:


----------

